# CRAP scared out of me.



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

So last night on my way home from a Con ed paramedic class I decided to stop at a few spots and do some howling calls with my new Knight & Hale hand callers and see what could be drummed up. As we all know last night was a full moon and in my area it was cloudless so it was BRIGHT out. 1st spot I could see something moving along the timberline. 2nd spot I call at for a few minutes. Nothing so I go around my truck to take off and about 12 feet away is this big old dog staring at me. I was up wind and he had to be close by and didnt see me on the other side of my truck. He stared at me, I stared at him....then he just turned and skulked away. Not even running but just walking. Well lets just say said lower body parts were in my throat and my brain going F&%$ING GUN IS AT HOME IVE GOT NOTHING. So moral of the story, my new callers work.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doh ! You NEVER go in the woods without a gun ! (or a change of britches) LOL They are sneaky....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah that might make you jump!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or clench !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm...not the same but similar. My cousin works in drug enforcement and told me a story. Seems a guy we both went to school with got hooked on meth, so he decided to start making his own. He was from a well to do family so he had money for all the contraptions, land etc...My cousins unit got the call to raid the guy, so they arrived at 2 am. The front door wasnt even locked so they snuck in as it was obvious they were asleep--(he had been under observation quite awhile at this point) Cops came in with NVG's and went straight to the bedroom quietly and turned on the lights. The guy in the bed jumps up naked--as was his girlfriend, and he walks in a "daze" going around the end of his bed. As he rounds the corner there all the cops weapons were noisily ppointed at him quickly, and the guy stops mid way at the foot of the bed, half squats and craps right there on the carpet. My cousin said it was all they could do to keep from laughing--given the serious situation as it was. Sorry BG, your title brought back memories of that story. In closing YES you can have the crap scared out of you!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It all happened on my last set, yesterday. I had scouted a wash about a month ago and thought it was a done deal as far as calling in a coyote in this spot. I sat up with the Foxpro in bush about 25 yards below me, I sat on a little hill below a large butte. About ten minutes in, I start hearing this sqeeking/squawking sound from somewhere. I couldn't determine where it originated from, but it was getting louder! I started to think my Foxpro was going nuts, when It dawned on me that the sound was coming from behind and to my right, and coming fast. I swiveled my head to look at what in the world was coming at me and instantly had to duck my head. A Redtailed Hawk blasted over my head about 1/2 inch from snatching me balder than I already am. He was in full blown "snag that rabbit" mode, talons out and eyes glued to me. Doing about 60 mph. Holy cow! He blew right over my head and circled for another run. Hear he came again! I raised my gun high in the air to let him see that I was bigger than he wanted and then took a terrible scolding for the next few minutes. I didn't mess my britches, but man, that was crazy.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Doh ! You NEVER go in the woods without a gun ! (or a change of britches) LOL They are sneaky....


I was getting done with classes at the college and was on my way home. Dont know about your neck of the woods but out here they REALLY frown on you bringing a gun to school. And night time hunting dont start for another 33 days here so I would have been really been out of season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, your gun laws in ILL suck, they'd have probably made you become a community organizer or some such thing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

bgfireguy said:


> I was getting done with classes at the college and was on my way home. Dont know about your neck of the woods but out here they REALLY frown on you bringing a gun to school. And night time hunting dont start for another 33 days here so I would have been really been out of season.


I used to catch hell from everyone when I'd go for a walk and it usually was eventful. Coyote or deer sightings. I was just a kid and it stuck with me. Yea I guess school's not a good place for one. Night hunting ? Sounds like he was about to do damage.... LOL


----------



## bigg_buckhunter (Oct 13, 2011)

Had a scare on Sat, night. Went out to a good stand and it ended up being a bust. It was good and dark out when I was leaving that stand and just as I was almost to my truck, this 100lb. german shepard decides to come running torwards me. Long story short the dog almost ate a 5.56 round. Luckily I realised what it was when I clicked the light on. Try and explain that to the property owner. UHH,,,sorry I shot your guard dog or pet bear sized dog like beast..Oh well it made me laugh when I changed my boots.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT bigg_buckhunter. That was a close call!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bgfireguy said:


> I was getting done with classes at the college and was on my way home. Dont know about your neck of the woods but out here they REALLY frown on you bringing a gun to school. And night time hunting dont start for another 33 days here so I would have been really been out of season.


I was there for a a year and a half BG, think it also goes out (night hunting) Feb 15th if I remember correctly. I used to go to Pyramid State Park (largest SP in IL. Coyote hunting), thats where I got the one thats my icon here.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

several years ago i was hunting north of lake pleasant in arizona. Any one who hunts up there knows the brush can be pretty dense. I was hunting a with a young kid on his first stand. We had agreed on some set hand signals for if we saw anything. All of a sudden i see his eyes get big and he points at his eyes and holds up his pointer finger bent in half and then points to my left. i look that way and dont see anything. as i am looking to my left there is a small bush in front that i blocking my vision when a small grey fox blasts through the bush in kill the rabbit attack mode with mouth wide and front legs spread wide. i had my rifle in my lap and all i had time to do lift and move it in that general direction and touched of 2 rounds and then found my self on my back. the kid i was hunting with freaked out and i was not much better but then i started laughing and all he could say was i am not doin this again. i will admit that little 20lb fox looked *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* big commin in to my lap


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bigg_buckhunter. It sounds as if you both were lucky.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

One of the guys that let me hunt his ranch has a young son that wanted to go out with me on a coyote hunt. The very first stand we sat at i played some prarie dog in distress. He sat to the right of me and was just watching the ground. About a minute later i hear something coming behind us and to the right. This coyote came within two feet of this kid. The kid turned and said a bad word and started to run away. I laughed so hard i couldnt get a shot on the running dog.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That'll learn him.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats funny singlesix!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Back when I was a Chap, I was Squirrel Hunting and was slipping through the woods an Owl Came out of a hole in a Tree and Hit me Right Between the Eyes Knocked me to the Ground, Scared the Heck out of me! I jumped up and shot him DEAD, I didnt know what it was till he was on the ground all I knew was I had been Attacked! That Thing was Huge I Will Never Forget That! Wild Animals Do the Strangest Things At Times!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats funny to Richard!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Matt to a 12 year old Boy it Was NOT Funny!!! I have cautioned Dallas to always be on the Lookout for the Unexpected in the woods Probably just because of this incident!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

To a 32 year old child it was bloody funny!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was funny.. at least until the feds read this and come knocking on your door and take you away to become "friends" with Bubba for killing a bird of prey.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You are right on the killing of Birds of Prey though Don. Not something I agree with as I've said before.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> You are right on the killing of Birds of Prey though Don. Not something I agree with as I've said before.


Well guys its like this, when the crap is scared out of you and you have a gun in your hands it becomes more than a weapon---it becomes used! without planning, forethought or premeditation--it just for some reason goes BANG. And usually scared aim is fairly accurate up close. Its why I never scare my friends when gun hunting coming out of the woods at night--Ive seen their reaction during bow season







. We know Richard it was purely adrenalin and poop and a shell!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I shared this b4 but will again.

My old buddy who is now passed and cannot shared so I will. He was out fox calling back in the 70's. He was up to date and using his new electronic caller...a hand held casset tape player. He turned it on in an open area and placing it on the ground. As he was bent over a gray fox ran up over his back scared him silly.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I hope he shot the little sod!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope...he ran up over and when it realized it made a big mistake it was outta there as fast as he came.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Don Back when this took Place there were no "bird of Prey" law, Owls and Hawks were chicken Killers and they were to be shot on sight! I Now appreciate the sight of birds of prey as much as anyone! I would not shoot one nowdays. One of my Very favorite is the Mississippi Kite, They eat more bugs than anything else but are in my opinion a Beautiful Bird. At the Time I was being attacked and was in "Survival Mode" LOL It is funny as heck now to look back on it but at the time it was Serious!

On my Property I have a healthy Population of Screech Owls they are tiny and make a beautiful call late in the evening, I really enjoy listening to them! last week I counted at least 8 different ones calling one afternoon! The Population has been down here in recent years due to Logging and other factors. I am glad to see them making a comeback.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps the logging had an affect on your populations. But around here is was the West Nile virus that killed of many of our owls. Although the hawks and eagles seem to have held thier own. It is been some time since I have heard the hoot of an owl and I miss it.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Iv got a new one for ya guys. I just went on a mule deer hunt in the ruidoso area. (Didnt tag out unfortunatly) I camped out for two nights. The first night i could hear coyotes all over the mountain sides. The second night they were much louder and making challenge barks. They were so bad that i had a dream i was in a dog kennel, picking out a dog to take home and they were all barking at me. I woke up to coyotes barking close to my tent.

At this point i was not worried or scared at all. I woke up that morning and decided to walk up this trail that my truck could not go through. As im walking up the trail i see about 15 crows way up ahead of me flying in thier circle pattern when somethings dead. At about two miles into the walk i decide to sit and take a break , and eat something. I get up from eating and get on the trail again but notice something on the trail that i did not see earlier. It was some fresh coyote scat. So fresh i couldnt believe i did not see him doing it!

As soon as i start walking again the woods to my right erupted with barks and crazy howls. I could hear branches breaking and they were coming closer. I pulled out my 357 and had muzzle loader haning on my shoulder AND I WAS STILL SCARED. Everytime i would turn my back to walk away they would come closer and make more noise like they were calling in back up. All i could think is would i be able to climb a tree when i run out of bullets. dark. I guess being all alone in the mountains with no one for miles, kind of messes with your mind.I also thought about the poor young lady that died from a pack of coyotes while hiking through the mountains. I have never wittnessed coytes that hold thier ground like that. I may take a freind thier and well try to get us some big ole coyotes.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Dirty buggers! You need to get in there and make things right. Show no mercy! Coyotes that have no fear of man need a lesson in "who's top of the food chain". Good thing you're not in California, or you would have had to let then eat a leg off before you could yell for assistance, but then all you would get is a government check, NQA. Yup, I'm thinking jackrabbit distress sounds, followed up by some gun shots. What fun!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Shoot and Shut Up!! If they were that close you could've mouth sqeaked or something took one with the Muzzle Loader and yanked the pistol!! You take one in there and they will respect ya Next time! They Learn Pretty fast! Just Like you did when the farmer caught ya in the melon patch LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your right there Jim those cheeky sods need a lead injection!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Matt, I like the way you think!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What do they say about great minds Jim!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

UMMM...???? they're great... isn't that what they say ?

I'd be going back there as well SS with an AR and a buttload of ammo.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Or maybe they think alike!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

And the Anti Folks think We ar Crazy! I get one close enough I hear them Breaking Sticks I Will be trying to put a bullet between his eyes!


----------

